
Analogies in Product Management - irontinkerer
https://www.timothybuck.me/blog/analogies-in-product-management
======
aero142
"Using an analogy like a drunk uses a light post, for support instead of
illumination." is still one of my favorite expressions. It really is amazing
how often people believe that having an analogy is evidence something is true.
Analogies are great for helping people understand each other, but they have to
be one of the most abused rhetorical devices.

